# Easy Fruit Salad



## Dove (Apr 27, 2005)

Fruit Salad 
1 large can of fruit cocktail (do not drain)
1 large can of pineapple chunks (drain)
2 small cans of mandarin oranges (drain)
1 large package of instant vanilla pudding
1 8 oz container of cool whip

Sprinkle the instant pudding over fruit cocktail, stir until the 
pudding dissolves. Add pineapple chunks and oranges. Mix well. Fold 
in cool whip and chill before serving.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 27, 2005)

Easy as pie!  Sounds good!


----------



## letscook (Apr 28, 2005)

*i use this one*

1- lg can chunk pinnapele
1 to 2 lg cans mandrin oranges
1 container of cool whip
1 cottage cheese
1 -3 oz pkg any flavor jello (stawberry, orange my fav.)
mix the last three together and then add the fruit.
I never have any leftover.


----------

